# Please give me suggestion - Rinku



## anjanibokaro (Dec 19, 2010)

Two years back i got married.He was working in reputed company. He lost his job. Now My husband is serverly depressed. He tried 2 times to commit sucide. This depression started as he lost his job. I was with him 1 year. i have 1 year old baby .As my financial condition was not good so i started doing job in another state as there is no job oppourtunity in my place where my husband is staying currently in native. Although i want to stay with him in native but for the baby foods and others req, i have to do job.He dont want to come where i am working because he is scared of all place except his native. Doctor told told him to eat medicine regulary, but he is not willing to eat. Now the condition is that he want to give me divorce.His parent also dont want to give him medince in time. according to them medicine will affect his health. I am really upset.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Dear, your husband has serious mental disease. Not good for you and your daughter. It is best to divorce him. 

I know divorce is not looked upon well in your country, but due to his mental illness, it's not safe for you or your child. Your daughter, and you deserve the best in life and this man is not capable of providing, protecting, or caring for a family.

It's more than just depression, it sounds like psychotic breaks as well, which will get worse unless he is under a doctor's constant care, and even then, there are no guarantees.

I know this is a hard position for you, but you have a good job and you have a few months at your brothers to save as much money as you can and find a new place to live.


----------



## angela85 (Jan 2, 2011)

Im sad to hear your story... Your husband was selfish why wont he look into the brighter side... Have you talk to him heart to heart for you two resolve the crisis came across your life. If only you are the only one who stands for the quest for your life then let it be... Talk to him dont lead immediately to divorce have you two assess yourself and and be alone for a moment so that he would know if he is thinking rihgt.


----------



## anjanibokaro (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks angela for the good suggestion. I wont give him divorce but i want to realize him that baby is suffering lot because of him.


----------



## anjanibokaro (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, I got married 3 year back.My husband lost job 2 year back during recession. After that he was in depression. He Tried 2 times sucide.Before he was happy with me. After this condition he used to tell everyone i have given medicine to kill him. and evertime he would say cars are coming to kidnap him and about me also he is telling i am with his enemy. and also he is not eating medince in time. I have 2 year old baby and i am currently working in bangalore and he is in jharkhand.As he is not willing to come bangalore because he lost job here only. and also he feels like i will kidnap him here in bangalore. I dont no what to do really. Please let me know the total cost for this treatment in NIMHANS in bangalore.


----------

